# installing vlc player in mandriva linux



## Ramakrishnan (Jul 17, 2006)

How to install VLC player in mandriva linux 2006 free version?


----------



## JGuru (Jul 17, 2006)

See what VLC guys say : *www.videolan.org/vlc/download-mandriva.html
 First download & install 'Easy urpmi' ( *plf.zarb.org/) 

  Now open the Terminal Window and login as Root :
  $ su -
  (Enter password)
  # urpmi libdvdcss2 libdvdplay0 wxvlc vlc-plugin-a52 vlc-plugin-ogg vlc-plugin-mad
 This installs the required packages to play VCD/DVD etc.,


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Jul 17, 2006)

it seems we have to be online for downloading and insstalling easy urpmi and vlc. I have no net connectivity.


----------

